# LGD Magic!



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

About a month ago I picked up Freedom, a Great Pyrenees puppy, to hang out with my herd. He was good, so long as I was out there too. If I was gone he was quickly bored and would wander off. Even worse, he occasionally wanted to play with the goats. He minded well but I didn't trust him yet. I decided about two weeks ago to get another puppy. Last night I brought home Cotton. He spent the night in the barn and this morning BOOM! LGD magic! They both follow the herd and watch over them. Freedom has shown Cotton the perimeter. And better yet, both dogs happily play with each other! The goats seem more at peace too. Who knew it could be this easy? No chasing, no excessive barking and no hurting other animals




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad he is doing better. They sure are cute. Don't get too trusting though. Two LGD pups in training can get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congrats! Just watch out for the teenage period. They can revert and be problem children.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes I agree. I'm staying outside with them or watching from windows.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how wonderful! guess Freedom just needed a buddy to keep him focused.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

How many people let the dogs sleep with the herd? I have a kennel out in the barn that the dogs sleep in. I'm a bit nervous about just letting everyone sleep together without barriers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

My dog is with the herd 24/7 and has been since I brought her home at 12 weeks. I have Boers though so if she got out of line they were quick to put her in her place. I also have cameras so I checked on them overnight.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Now I seem to have a new problem, not so sure if it really is a problem or just funny.













My Saanen/Nubian doeling thinks she's a dog. So much so that she follows the dogs around, not the herd. Today I spotted her eating dog food. Should I be worried?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Dog food is not great for goats unless you want your goats eating chickens or cows, or even sheep and maybe other goats? A goats digestive system is not set up to digest animal protein.

My bottle kids live in the house with my 2 Pyrs, my English Setter and my Alaskan Husky. The goats are convinced they are dogs. I feed a grain free kibble and raw meat scraps, so the kids stay far away from it.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Dog food is not great for goats unless you want your goats eating chickens or cows, or even sheep and maybe other goats? A goats digestive system is not set up to digest animal protein.
> 
> My bottle kids live in the house with my 2 Pyrs, my English Setter and my Alaskan Husky. The goats are convinced they are dogs. I feed a grain free kibble and raw meat scraps, so the kids stay far away from it.


She gets plenty of grain and hay. Minot sure what her deal is.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

GATA_Goats said:


> How many people let the dogs sleep with the herd?


My dog sleeps in the goat pen. Otherwise she wouldn't be much good for protecting them at night when they need it most. I'd be afraid of letting her stay outside the pen because coyotes can (and do) attack dogs. The fence protects the dog and the dog protects the fence (if that makes any sense). I'm not worried about my dog ever hurting a goat. She doesn't let them mess with her food though! She'll snarl and snap at them if they try to steal.


----------

